# Always Hungry!!!



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I wouldn't worry too much. Our dogs (PWDs) act at every meal like it's been years since their last. I think some dogs are just very, very food motivated! If his weight is good and he's not too thin, then I'm sure all is fine, If you feel he is too slender you could always up his food portions a little I suppose, but from what you've said it doesn't sound like anything too worrying.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

My poodles are excellent eaters and have never turned down a meal, except when sick. I like to follow feeding guidelines, but they need to be adjusted depending on the dogs activity level and their individual metabolism.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm personally not a big fan of wet food, it destroys dogs teeth. ><


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I'm personally not a big fan of wet food, it destroys dogs teeth. ><


I don't know if wet food destroys the teeth, but dry kibble doesn't do much to clean them either. Ever seen the dog throw up food after they ate it....it comes out the same shape as it went in. Dogs don't chew food like humans, their jaws don't move side to side, instead they tear their food. That's why all my previous dogs who were fed strictly dry food had to have their teeth cleaned by a vet yearly. My Spoos and my Hav eat raw meaty bones and their teeth never need cleaning.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Hm.. it seems I am proven wrong. I found this article:

http://www.fetchdog.com/learn-conne...Food/D/300600/P/1:5:56:621:6026/I/AR000010663


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Sabine is a dog nutritionist and she has an excellent website called dogfood project. She has a lot of great information on all dog food dry, wet, raw, home cooking. Here's the link.

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/


----------



## Starly (Oct 1, 2009)

I want to feed a dog food that is mostly human food it is by Three Dog Bakery and I have used it a few times before but not for a long period, it is actual vegetables, meat, rice, cooked. You can see what it is in the bowl large chunks of broccoli, carrots, rice, lamb. etc. I am hesitant because you can buy this food at places like Kroger, Walmart, etc. and I have not seen it at Petco, etc. The ingredents read nicely to me but if anyone has experience with this food please let me know. I have not seen another Dog food like this out there. You cab find info @ www.threedog.com. They also have a dry puppy kibble I may order online if no one thinks there is a problem with this food.


----------



## Starly (Oct 1, 2009)

Opps.... just saw the above link. I will try for info from there also.


----------



## Starly (Oct 1, 2009)

Okay, this goes back to the store it has that bad Vitiman K supplement. Looks like I am going to have to look harder for a good puppy food.


----------



## Starly (Oct 1, 2009)

New question, Can anyone suggest what is a good wet an dry puppy food with no
menidone(sp) in it? Or just good food in general?


----------



## jade cat (Sep 22, 2009)

What is the bad vitamin K supplement! 
We do a mixed wet and dry as I think it is well balanced, the wet food contains; Fresh lamb (65%), lambs liver (5% min), brown rice(min5%) minerals,vitamins, seaweed, chicory root. with antioxidant vit c (that I am not sure about!)
Dry food contains; Rice (min38%), duck meat meal (min27%), whole grain barley (min 10%) sugar beet Min 5%, whole linseed min 4%, refined poultry oil, low allergen poultry digest as gravy!!, dicalcium phosphate, alfalfa, seaweed, sodium chloride, potassium chloride,methionine(?) marigold extract, yucca extract, rosemary extract.

Our Eddy has, what seems to be an allergy to some thing, he kept scratching, sneezing, rubbing his face, on vet check he also had slight wheeze, he had this all from day one, when we got him. Our vet thinks he has some form of allergy, may be food may be environmental, so he has been on anti histamines for a few weeks now and we have changed his food over from royal canine to the above mentioned food in hope to reduce this problem! the scratching has calmed down some, but not sure if it is due to the anti histamines or the food change. We are not sure if his passion for food might be linked to his allergy thing in some way. He will be going for blood tests later just giving the food a chance to see if helps at all!

So does the above food seem ok?!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Starly said:


> New question, Can anyone suggest what is a good wet an dry puppy food with no
> menidone(sp) in it? Or just good food in general?


There are a lot of high quality dry and wet food. I would not go to petco or petsmart as they are overpriced and don't carry a lot of top quality foods. I really like:

Innova, Evo (also by Innova) they have excellent kibble and canned food all of which is made in the U.S. not China. The kibble comes in large and small sizes. 

Orijen and Akana are excellent products made in Canada from all local ingredients.

Fromm dog food is also another great comapny that makes kibble from local ingredients and now they are coming out with canned food that is also U.S. made, where as before it was made in China.

Merrick dog food has great canned food that a lot of dogs love and pretty good kibble. Although I like the previously mentioned ones better.

I could go on, but go to the website that I posted earlier:

www.dogfoodproject.com. She brakes down and comments on many dog food.

Also, www.dogfoodanalysis.com is a good site.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Moose eats like there is no food left on the planet EVERY TIME.

He is very good and sits, does tricks, etc before eating but OMG he scarfs it down we got one of those bowls with the things in it so he can't eat too fast.

We feed him twice a day, and enough food for him to go all day and night. If I give him more he has diarrhea and too little and he's hungry an hour or two early.

We don't buy treats his food works as treats and so does ice.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey Todd, I read about Moose on a different thread, and not only does he get his food and ice as his treats, he also treats himself to berries and tomatoes right off the bush and vines. Very smart boy you have there.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I use Eukinuba. Thats what I had my other 2 dogs on so Olie has been doing well with it. I dont see many on here mention this, is there a reason why?? 
I do not want to be feeding something that is not that good for the.

My vet recommended we drizzle some water, not saturate Olies food and let set a few minutes because this helps decrease the SP of bloat which is hightly comman with them. So we do it in the morning and a little less in the evening.


----------



## realhoopersofficial (5 mo ago)

Well I think the reason why your poodle is always hungry is because you are not feeding your poodle at the right time. You should make sure that your poodle will eat at the right time because usually dogs are into routines.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

This is an extremely old thread; the original poster hasn't been back for a decade. I have therefore closed this thread.


----------

